# Heartbroken !!



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

It's with a heavy heart i tell you we lost our little angel boy. He did not make it. It was at his 5 am feeding that when i got up to feed him he had passed. I have no words to describe the hurt i feel .. This is the reason why no one that has no experience should breed period. Please leave that up to the experince responsible breeders this is a LIFE we are responsible for and now i know what it really does when they dont know what they are doing and how it affects these puppies born sick....I have had the opportunity to experience what it takes to whelp and my job is not done i still have my EVE and her 2 little princesses to take care of but it pains me to experience what i just experience and not knowing what he really went through. I knew this could happen and i had the open mind and high hopes i could save him but reality is im not God. I was powerless over this situation i did my best to care for him and God did for me what i couldnt do for him and myself. It was Gods will not mine. He is now in a better place i will focus on the health and care of my babies and ask God to take away the hurt i know this too shall pass.. Ladies have a great day :wub::wub:

In memory of our little ANGEL born 8-27-11 at 12:03 pm weighing 4.5 ounces Passed 8-30-11 

God allowed me the Honor to care for him !!!


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been following the threads on Eve and I just wanted to say that you did a great job and everything you could to help. 

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Ursula I'm so very sorry. I can only imagine the heart ache you are experiencing right now. Rest easy in knowing you did everything you could possibly do to help that tiny boy. I do think there are times it is kindest to allow God to take them to heaven. We don't know if there would have been on going health issues that would have made his life painful and miserable. All we humans can do is help them the best we can while they are here on earth and to make their time here as comfortable as possible.

And you're right...having puppies is not for the faint of heart. For the life of me I don't know why people don't realize this and still want to indiscriminately and irresponsibly breed their precious pet 'for the experience', or to 'give them another "free" puppy'. 

Rest in peace tiny little angel boy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Ursala. You truly did all you could. You're right, he was (and is) in God's hands. RIP little one.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ursula, you're doing such a good job. Experienced breeders lose puppies too - it's just a fact of life sometimes. It's a sad thing to go through and I know you did all you could. The poor tiny dude may have had trouble all his life if he had lived. It's just a sad situation all the way around.:crying:

So you do have two happy healthy girls and I'm sure they will soon heal your heart and have you laughing at their antics.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry:Ursula - I think we all knew that this was a strong possibility. I'm so sorry that we've lost Angel on earth but now he'll be one in heaven. rayer: We all know you did everything you could to try to help this wee little one, but this is obviously God's will. He won't have any pain or worries now and look at all the love he had from you and all of us. You've been a wonderful, caring second mom to these pups and to mom, Eve and now you need to focus on them. Please don't blame yourself in any way. If you hadn't stepped in to help Eve who knows if any of the pups would have made it. Please take care of them and yourself.:hugging:

What you said about breeding is exactly one of the reasons we're so passionate about that issue. I wish more people would neuter and spay their dogs so that there wouldn't be accidental litters, if indeed they are accidental. And certainly I wish people wouldn't breed their dogs to make a "quick" buck or just because they can. Leave it to the professionals, especially with so many in shelters and rescue.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry Ursala. I know this must be so difficult. You did such a fantastic job with that little boy. Stay strong!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of this precious little one. May God grant you peace of mind knowing you did everything you could.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ursula, God called his wee little boy home to heal him AND to provide you with your very own Guardian Angel. I'm calling him Michael now, your Archangel. He will be watching over you, loving you for what you gave to him, and guiding you as you raise his sisters. And I stand by what I've said in other posts ... if there is anyone I'd want with me when whelping a litter it would be YOU. Peace be with you.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

romeo&juliet He is now in a better place i will focus on the health and care of my babies and ask God to take away the hurt i know this too shall pass.. Ladies have a great day :wub::wub:
In memory of our little ANGEL born 8-27-11 at 12:03 pm weighing 4.5 ounces Passed 8-30-11
God allowed me the Honor to care for him !!![/QUOTE said:


> Ursula HUGS HUGS to you...:grouphug: Thank you for all your efforts to save this little boy. Your words (I didn't keep all of them in your quote) about responsibility are so true. The first time a puppy passed in my home I cried for days knowing he was dependent on me. Believing you will be comforted. HUGS


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh Sweetie, I'm so sorry. I thought about you early this morning and how dedicated you were to doing what you could for this little Angel. You tried so hard and did everything you could...my heart is just breaking for you.

What an experience you have been through. You, too, are an Angel.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so very sorry Ursula. I'm glad you opened your mind to the idea that he wouldn't make it though and you were prepared for that. But more than anything, I'm glad you opened your heart to Eve and now her babies. Who knows what they would have endured had it not been for you. God bless you sweet Ursula.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious little boy. You did all you could and more to give him the best chance.
You're so right about indescriminate breeding....it's so tempting when you have them to think ,aw what cute puppies,just because you love your fluffs and want more...

Others want to do it for less noble reasons.

This is part of the reason why we have so many in shelters. Also puppymills. This is why we're so passionate about indescriminate breeding,maybe people think we're being mean but we're al lthinking of those fluffs.

You worked so hard to take care of them all, momma and babies have you to take care of them and they'll be fine. If you hadn't intervened she may have lost all of them.

Hang in there,we're all praying for you and the fluffs.
Hugs!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Ursula. Take comfort in knowing that he was loved so much and had the best care possible. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

There are no words to describe how sad I feel for the loss of your sweet fluff boy.  My deepest condolences...you did your very best and he passed knowing he was loved, Ursula.


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

:crying: So sorry for your loss!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You did as good a job caring for that boy as any beeder. He just wasn't ready for this world. RIP Little Angel Michael.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smcry::grouphug: Everybody has already said what I would say. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry Ursala...praying for your heart. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. You did all you could and truly, breeding can be very heartbreaking. Give the puppies and Eve a kiss for me and know you did all you could. *hugs*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ursula -- I'm so sorry for your loss, but, you've gone above and beyond in what you've done to help Eve and helping her have her puppies in a safe enviornment.

I doubt that you can find a breeder out there that hasn't experienced this type of heart break by lossing a puppy at least once.

Prayers and hugs being sent to you. Now we need to just concentrate on Eve and her little princesses.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe, I'm so sorry Ursula.:crying:Unfortunately, it happens to almost every breeder at one time or another. It is really hard, isn't it?! I have the utmost respect and admiration for ethical show breeders.:wub: Most people have no idea what they and their breeding animals go through on a daily basis. I would make a terrible breeder. It's not for me.:blink: I'm too sensitive. God bless you for what you are doing for Eve and the two remaining girls. They look nice and plump which is what we want. You are doing a wonderful job!!:aktion033::aktion033::grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I truly know how you feel Ursula---we lost our first little puppy yrs. ago but the vet was able to save his brother & mom by doing a c-section. Heartbreaking is not strong enough! But some things, no matter how much we prepare in life are just not ours to give. . . and life and breath is just one of those things. From his size I would say he didn't get enough nourishment in the womb and would have had major adjustments had he pulled through. Little consolation, I know. 
So, I will be quiet now and sit here beside you in your grief. May you find comfort in knowing that he is at rest. 
sending love.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss, Ursula - sooo sad.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Ursula, I'm very sad and sorry for your loss! Such a tragic story but you did a great job! 

Hope time will help to heal your pain! 

RIP little boy! rayer:

Alexandra


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Ursula, God called his wee little boy home to heal him AND to provide you with your very own Guardian Angel. I'm calling him Michael now, your Archangel. He will be watching over you, loving you for what you gave to him, and guiding you as you raise his sisters. And I stand by what I've said in other posts ... if there is anyone I'd want with me when whelping a litter it would be YOU. Peace be with you.


Dearest Ursula ... I can only echo all the loving, kind, and supportive words everyone else has expressed to you. My heart goes out to you and I grieve along with you.

I copied Mary's post ... because, I, too, believe in angels. And, I had wondered what name would have been chosen for your precious tiny baby boy. I think Michael is perfect for him ... because I, too, believe he is now your Guardian Angel. 

In addition, I don't think you could have received a compliment any higher than Mary's. I pray that her words, and those of eveyone else here ... bless you with peace and comfort ... and, with you understanding ... that you did everything possible to help your precious baby boy.

Love and hugs.

Marie


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry Ursula :grouphug: You did all you could, it just wasn't meant to be. He was in loving arms for his short time one earth.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry, I know you tried so hard to keep him alive, he's now at Rainbow bridge with our babies, he has a new body, he's perfect in every way, I am glad you were able to spend time with him, you have those memories to hold on to. again I am so sorry


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry - you did everything you could for him and gave him love during his short little life. RIP our sweet little puppy! God bless!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

awwww sorry you lost him. You did everything you could. It was probably for the best for the little guy. :grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Ursula :'( Love and hugs to you, Eve, and the girls.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss you did everything possible to help him live.
Sometimes nature will take care of these little ones.
Now it is time to enjoy the girl babies.:wub::wub:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Ursula, I am so sorry your little angel didn't make it, but you gave him the best chance and he was loved for his short life. Loved no only by you and your family, but all his SM family too.

Please give Eve and the girls an extra hug from their extended family.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Please dont be so hard on yourself. You have done everything and more in your power for eve and her puppies. Im so sorry it had to happen like this. But you have to look at the bright save you saved Eve and the two girls from God nows what had she stayed with her previous owner. 

Your doing a great job! God bless you, Eve and the puppies.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I started reading this at work and had to stop- like so many here, I hurt for you. I think you did an amazing job with Michael and are still doing a superb job with Eve and her other two babies. Just remember that not only did you do your best, but he was very loved for his short little lifetime. 

:sLo_grouphug3:Hugs to us all.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone today i am in great spirit :wub::wub::wub: especially after reading what everyone has said it feels like i talked to all of you in person .. EVE is doing great her girls are just eating eating eating :w00t::w00t: Thank you MARYH i love the name Michael it is truly fit for him he is my Angel.... I been really busy so i havent had achance to be on SM so i wanted to thank everyone for all of the support and love ill keep you all posted and i will take some pictures of the girls so you all can see how plump and preciouse they are getting :chili::chili: Have a wonderful day:thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

{{hugs}} to Ursula and fluffs. So happy to hear you are doing better, and so are those jr fluffs! Yay!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so sorry


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

